# Taking 2 Cats from Mexico back to England



## Kosmopolite (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, guys. I'm an English teacher living in Celaya at the moment. While I've been here, I've adopted two cats, and I'm having difficulty finding information on how to transport them back to the UK when I move in six months' time. Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Kosmopolite said:


> Hi, guys. I'm an English teacher living in Celaya at the moment. While I've been here, I've adopted two cats, and I'm having difficulty finding information on how to transport them back to the UK when I move in six months' time. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Are you looking for information about the procedure for physically moving them, i.e. airline rules etc? Or are you looking for information about the regulations for taking pets into the UK? 

If the former, there have been discussions of that previously on this forum, or maybe people will chime in. 

If the latter, I found a UK government web site that seems to discuss the rules in detail. They changed on January 1st of this year.

What pet owners need to do « Defra


----------



## Kosmopolite (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I'm actually just looking for a way to _do it._ I don't know why, but I've had trouble finding a decent carrier, so if anyone could recommend...


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

From Mexico to the UK you just need to fly your pets, they will of course require documentation, but I am sure British Airways will be familiar with the process ( a detailed step by step is here: Animal Inn - UK Quarantine Kennels and Cattery ), some people use agents, I would say this is only necessary if you are pressed for time.

On the UK the pet needs to be handled by licensed people and go into quarentine. The google search you need is "quarantine kennels" and you'll have plenty of choice.


----------



## Kosmopolite (Mar 9, 2012)

jlms said:


> On the UK the pet needs to be handled by licensed people and go into quarentine. The google search you need is "quarantine kennels" and you'll have plenty of choice.


Haven't the quarantine laws changed? That's what was tripping me up. Also, I thought only approve carriers could transport into the UK?


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Kosmopolite said:


> Haven't the quarantine laws changed? That's what was tripping me up. Also, I thought only approve carriers could transport into the UK?


A "pet passport" was introduced, and now new laws have been introduced in January.

I think you should refer to the source for all this: Pet Travel Scheme « Defra


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jlms said:


> A "pet passport" was introduced, and now new laws have been introduced in January.
> 
> I think you should refer to the source for all this: Pet Travel Scheme « Defra


I suggested that site and noted the change in laws right after the OP's original post but Kosmopolite didn't think that answered the question. So at this point, I am unclear on exactly what the OP wants to know.


----------



## bigbuzz1963 (Mar 14, 2012)

hi, so we moved back to England last month from monterrey...we had a cat and two dogs and tried SO darn hard to bring them back with us but it was almost impossibke...the rules have changed and you cant bring animals on normal flights now, you need to arrange it with a special carrying company. we just couldn0t get in contact with one that could help us...there was SO MUCH red tape that in the end my wife and I decided that it was kinder (and cheaper) to leave the animals with a neighbour. We and the kids are still cut up about it but what can you do. We're off for Singapore in a month or two anyway, don't want to imagine the hassle of taking them there!!! good luck anyway whatever you decide to do.


----------

